# Lasercut Wheel Chips



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.47 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

What's the size?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16353972
> *What's the size?
> *


they are for china knockoffs.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

Need some R.O. ones bRO.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 20 2010, 07:33 PM~16355948
> *Need some R.O. ones bRO.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

do you have the regular style cadi chips, if so how much shipped to hawaii 96797


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 22 2010, 03:28 AM~16373570
> *do you have the regular style cadi chips, if so how much shipped to hawaii 96797
> *


you mean the older style?


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16380600
> *you mean the older style?
> *


yes, if you have those, if not then the newer style will do


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Anybody have any pics of these on some knock offs painted,chromed? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss+Jan 23 2010, 02:54 AM~16383606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will later i hope but i need to sell all these before i go on to other chip projects.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i need some RO chips from too bRO :cheesy:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2010, 11:29 AM~16385541
> *let me see if i can find a pic that one of my customers sent. :biggrin:
> i will later i hope but i need to sell all these before i go on to other chip projects.
> *


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16351782
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...



Need a set of Lincoln chips 5 of them shipped to 40272


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER+Feb 10 2010, 08:17 AM~16570461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16351782
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16351782
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

WAITING ON MY ORDER TO GET HERE.. GOT ANY INFO ON IT.. payment sent 2/13 for 5 lincoln chips.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 17 2010, 05:11 PM~16642535
> *WAITING ON MY ORDER TO GET HERE.. GOT ANY INFO ON IT.. payment sent 2/13 for 5 lincoln chips.
> *


they are in the mail bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have lots of sets. :biggrin:


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

HEY I NEED 4 CADDI CHIPS N BACKINS SENT TO 79072 TX WUTS THE TICKET ON THAT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Feb 20 2010, 01:23 AM~16668470
> *HEY I NEED 4 CADDI CHIPS N BACKINS SENT TO 79072 TX WUTS THE TICKET ON THAT
> *


47 bucks shipped


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If somebody is interested in buying the whole lot from me.Hit me up.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT

QUE ROLLO KB?? DID YOU GET AT MY PEOPLE??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16687138
> *TTT
> 
> QUE ROLLO KB?? DID YOU GET AT MY PEOPLE??
> *


i tried to call frank twice.he never returned my call.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Got my cadi chips today good looking Bro they are already at the plater getting dipped.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Feb 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16692135
> *Got my cadi chips today good looking Bro they are already at the plater getting dipped.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: glad your happy bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks David! 
I got my sets today and they are real real nice!
Appreciate it bro, and Fast shipping with good packaging is appreciated!

TTT 
For a GOOD SELLER!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 25 2010, 09:03 PM~16726957
> *Thanks David!
> I got my sets today and they are real real nice!
> Appreciate it bro, and Fast shipping with good packaging is appreciated!
> ...


Glad your happy bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16351782
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.47 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 7 2010, 09:10 PM~16823133
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt
still have lots of sets. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i need a set of raw cadi chips :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 14 2010, 09:45 PM~16890846
> *i need a set of raw cadi chips :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16891968
> *:0
> *



dont :0 me...send me a set. after all i designed them fuckers, lol i want a set of the old style though :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 15 2010, 02:24 PM~16897029
> *dont  :0  me...send me a set. after all i designed them fuckers, lol i want a set of the old style though :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

kb i need a set of cadi chips too


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16905166
> *kb i need a set of cadi chips too
> *


pm me your number.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 06:26 PM~16910330
> *pm me your number.
> *



u have my #...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16911743
> *u have my #...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 19 2010, 04:11 PM~16939167
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16956985
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16351782
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>BUMP!* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have lotz of sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:drama:  Bump for the homie :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 26 2010, 01:09 PM~17008515
> *:drama:   Bump for the homie :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 1 2010, 04:09 PM~17068147
> *:0  :uh:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup with that wheel? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 2 2010, 11:53 PM~17082536
> *wassup with that wheel? :biggrin:
> *


as soon as i know i will call you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

DO U MAKE CUSTOM ONES OR DO U HAVE CUTLASS ONES PM 
ME IF U DO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 08:32 PM~17127989
> *DO U MAKE CUSTOM ONES OR DO U HAVE CUTLASS ONES PM
> ME IF U DO
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2010, 06:27 PM~17147330
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have lots of sets.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 27 2010, 01:42 PM~17017606
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 23 2010, 01:09 PM~17281310
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have lotz of sets. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.untill sunday only.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.until sunday only.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17340727
> *Sale Sale.until sunday only.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

me likes :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17344475
> *me likes  :wow:
> *


Call me


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 30 2010, 08:40 AM~17350563
> *Call me
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 30 2010, 08:40 AM~17350563
> *Call me
> *



ok ok i will start this one off

your a:

DICK HEAD :0 

who's next for this list :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17356658
> *ok ok i will start this one off
> 
> your a:
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17357610
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.until sunday only.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 1 2010, 01:33 PM~17359733
> *Sale Sale.until sunday only.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping
> *


Dam, wish you had some oldsmobile chips for this price


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 2 2010, 07:08 PM~17367684
> *Dam, wish you had some oldsmobile chips for this price
> *


as soon as i sell these i will work on those.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 2 2010, 09:49 PM~17368496
> *as soon as i sell these i will work on those.
> *


Shittttttt sign me up for this ticket,they'll look good on my 72 players :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17356658
> *ok ok i will start this one off
> 
> your a:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 3 2010, 08:37 AM~17372194
> *Sale Sale.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping
> *


i got 39 bucks what chu wanna do?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17374211
> *i got 39 bucks what chu wanna do?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 3 2010, 01:11 PM~17374889
> *:biggrin:
> *


i found some vogues for $120 each 195x60x15 :wow: 

i think im just gonna go jack a cadillac :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 3 2010, 02:28 PM~17375058
> *i found some vogues for $120 each 195x60x15  :wow:
> 
> i think im just gonna go jack a cadillac :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I still have lots of sets left.If somebody wants to buy them as a lot.Ill let them go cheap.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i still have alot of sets hit me up


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 13 2010, 08:58 PM~17483236
> *i still have alot of sets hit me up
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good deal floks

Come on Olds. chips :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 10:29 AM~17550753
> *Good deal floks
> 
> Come on Olds. chips :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll take a set of Chevy bowtie if you still have them shipped ti 92225 I can paypal you tonight about 6 when I get off work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17563900
> *I'll take a set of Chevy bowtie if you still have them shipped ti 92225 I can paypal you tonight about 6 when I get off work
> *


 :biggrin: 

paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 11:42 PM~17568443
> *:biggrin:
> 
> paypal is:
> ...


money sent

for a set of chevy bowties


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 23 2010, 02:32 AM~17575398
> *money sent
> 
> for a set of chevy bowties
> *


ill get them in the mail in the morning.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17580634
> *ill get them in the mail in the morning.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17580634
> *ill get them in the mail in the morning.
> *


good lookin out  
i got them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17627804
> *good lookin out
> i got them  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

ANY OLDSMOBILE EMBLEMS??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@May 28 2010, 02:47 PM~17634343
> *ANY  OLDSMOBILE  EMBLEMS??
> 
> *


just the ones in the pic.i can make them.how many you need?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 11:10 AM~17562066
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

Any old school caddy chips yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J.P._@Jun 5 2010, 10:17 AM~17702385
> *Any old school caddy chips yet?
> *


not yet.soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

any PedoBear chips or Felix the cat :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 6 2010, 01:11 AM~17706780
> *any PedoBear chips or Felix the cat :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 6 2010, 12:11 AM~17706780
> *any PedoBear chips or Felix the cat :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

can i get a PM price on a set of 4 chips with backings shipped to 85335 AZ.. 
do you have the full .. Rollerz Only logo . or just . RO logos

thanks bRO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 7 2010, 06:59 PM~17720605
> *can i get a PM price on a set of 4 chips with backings shipped to 85335 AZ..
> do you have the full ..  Rollerz Only  logo  . or just . RO  logos
> 
> ...


I can not do any RO items without permission from troy first.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

troy should have RO chips already


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pm me a price on an individuals set please


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated+Jun 8 2010, 10:08 AM~17727133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  shits look soo clean they gonna make you wanna put one on your lady's forehead


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

where you at DAVID!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i want some buick ones chrome with a white back round pm me a price for china knock offs


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jun 18 2010, 09:24 PM~17828990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you polish yours or just installed them raw?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17367684
> *Dam, wish you had some oldsmobile chips for this price
> *


And some blank's  


Come on now folks buy these i need some chips


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 19 2010, 11:49 PM~17836478
> *did you polish yours or just installed them raw?
> *


spray can homie


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 11:10 AM~17562066
> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips and backings.35 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still lots of sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

bump....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got about 50 sets left.If somebody wants to buy them all as a lot.ill make you a hella deal.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2010, 01:09 PM~17927772
> *Got about 50 sets left.If somebody wants to buy them all as a lot.ill make you a hella deal.
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*Come on Homies 50 sets for sell they all gotta go!
*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 30 2010, 01:20 PM~17927874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have alot of sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 09:30 AM~17972237
> *:wave:
> *


plaster this add on everytopic on this site


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 6 2010, 12:57 PM~17973290
> *plaster this add on everytopic on this site
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

How much for the set of Impalas but chrome the impala


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

NEED A SET OF IMPALAS :biggrin: ..... CALL ME 641-844-7503


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17974002
> *How much for the set of Impalas but chrome the impala
> *


pm sent


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 01:26 PM~17974089
> *pm sent
> *


i just plastered your add all over the Project rides section :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 6 2010, 02:28 PM~17974101
> *i just plastered your add all over the Project rides section :biggrin:
> *


thank you so much bro.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 01:50 PM~17974299
> *thank you so much bro.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


im placing my order for some caddy ones right now. check your payapl


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17975386
> *im placing my order for some caddy ones right now. check your payapl
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 6 2010, 04:48 PM~17975386
> *im placing my order for some caddy ones right now. check your payapl
> *


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

WHAT CAN YOU CUT FOR LOWRIDER BIKES?
ILL WANT THING DONE FOR MY CARS LATER ON 


PM ME


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17975837
> *
> *


 :biggrin: see what alittle advertising does


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 6 2010, 05:44 PM~17975847
> *:biggrin: see what alittle advertising does
> *


thank you so much bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 7 2010, 10:28 AM~17982249
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17975837
> *
> *


did you get it?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 7 2010, 11:15 AM~17982588
> *did you get it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 11:03 AM~17982919
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


homie how can I buy them? Im in PHX just got back from San Berndaino show Monday, but Im going back for Funeral next week SFV. I'd rather have them shipped.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17992597
> *homie how can I buy them? Im in PHX just got back from San Berndaino show Monday, but Im going back for Funeral next week SFV. I'd rather have them shipped.
> *


paypal is:
[email protected]  

Pm him which ones you want


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 8 2010, 02:44 PM~17994100
> *paypal is:
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


X2 thx bro :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 03:16 PM~17995037
> *X2 thx bro  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 9 2010, 12:41 PM~18002803
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18024438
> *
> *


Ever get my two sets shipped out??
Tracking info???
Like the way they lookt on that pic u had! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## purocaprice (May 5, 2009)

how much for set of 5 bowtie shipp. to 33860 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 12 2010, 01:18 PM~18025396
> *Ever get my two sets shipped out??
> Tracking info???
> Like the way they lookt on that pic u had! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.they are on the way.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Got mines yesterday, thanks homie


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 15 2010, 08:07 AM~18052284
> *Got mines yesterday, thanks homie
> *


post a picture of them when you install them on your pimpMobile


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the wheels David


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 15 2010, 08:52 AM~18052619
> *post a picture of them when you install them on your pimpMobile
> *


i gotta figure out how i wanna do them first.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Jul 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18052963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 15 2010, 01:41 PM~18054823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Will these fit on cragar 2 prongs


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Jul 20 2010, 09:23 PM~18097654
> *Will these fit on cragar 2 prongs
> *


they are about 2 1/4 wide.they are made for the china knockoffs.f the area is that size on your knockoff then they should fit.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:0 whats that price again? MR. Builder sir :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18154252
> *:0 whats that price again? MR. Builder sir :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still plenty of sets left.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2010, 02:24 PM~18187226
> *Still plenty of sets left.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have plenty of sets.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

Sup homie? I'm guessing you never got them old school caddy chips made up yet? I might just have to get them new caddy chips. Are they 2 1/4" or 2 1/2"? I need 2 1/2". Let me know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J.P._@Jul 31 2010, 07:15 PM~18195500
> *Sup homie? I'm guessing you never got them old school caddy chips made up yet? I might just have to get them new caddy chips. Are they 2 1/4" or 2 1/2"? I need 2 1/2". Let me know.
> *


ill measure them in the morning.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J.P._@Jul 31 2010, 07:15 PM~18195500
> *Sup homie? I'm guessing you never got them old school caddy chips made up yet? I might just have to get them new caddy chips. Are they 2 1/4" or 2 1/2"? I need 2 1/2". Let me know.
> *


Sorry bro they are 2 1/4.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Can these fit on cragar 2 bars


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 6 2010, 04:34 PM~18247331
> *Can these fit on cragar 2 bars
> *


pm me your number


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 6 2010, 03:35 PM~18247349
> *pm me your number
> *


Pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 7 2010, 07:13 PM~18253867
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 09:49 AM~18411423
> *
> *


supp loco :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18411767
> *supp loco :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: whats crackin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 04:42 PM~18258810
> *
> *


 Never heard anything from you?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 30 2010, 06:45 PM~18444522
> *Never heard anything from you?
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

I need a set of impala chips sent to Canada... Can you do same 32 bucks deal?

Also would like to know how much to get the deers already chromed...

Thanks!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 3 2010, 11:13 PM~18483430
> *I need a set of impala chips sent to Canada... Can you do same 32 bucks deal?
> 
> Also would like to know how much to get the deers already chromed...
> ...


shipping to canada is a lil bit more.on the chrome let me find out tue.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18483453
> *shipping to canada is a lil bit more.on the chrome let me find out tue.
> *



Ok thanks! And you said there is only one size chips for chinas? My KO's are OG wires zenith copies...


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 09:47 AM~18368920
> *
> *


PM Sent Homie


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

WHAT THE TICKED ON FIVE CADILLAC CHIPS.????
LAS VEGAS 89119 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Sep 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18565185
> *WHAT THE TICKED ON FIVE CADILLAC CHIPS.????
> LAS VEGAS 89119 :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 18 2010, 11:07 AM~18598195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Can you make me some chips. I want the circle with the word REGAL accross the center. Possible? Pm me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Sep 23 2010, 08:44 PM~18647249
> *Can you make me some chips. I want the circle with the word REGAL accross the center. Possible? Pm me
> *


i can but i cant get to it for a bit.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 25 2010, 09:48 AM~18658589
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

CHECK UR PM'S BRO LMK.
THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Sep 27 2010, 01:30 AM~18670510
> *CHECK UR PM'S BRO LMK.
> THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 08:37 AM~18671697
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18671976
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2010, 07:49 AM~18650626
> *i can but i cant get to it for a bit.
> *


What's the price. And how long until you can get them?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Sep 27 2010, 08:22 PM~18676934
> *What's the price. And how long until you can get them?
> *


probably not for a another month or so.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

wish you had the older cadi logo. sad face


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 6 2010, 09:48 PM~18756131
> *wish you had the older cadi logo. sad face
> *


i will soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still lots of sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still lots of sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This weekend only.I will pay shipping.30 bucks shipped per set in the US.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2010, 11:22 AM~18827092
> *This weekend only.I will pay shipping.30 bucks shipped per set in the US.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I want some Pontiac ones both the arrow head and the old indian how long before you make new ones


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 11 2010, 04:42 PM~19044484
> *I want some Pontiac ones both the arrow head and the old indian how long before you make new ones
> *


will be a bit before i get to those.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 12 2010, 10:20 AM~19051365
> *will be a bit before i get to those.
> *


DANG OK


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 16 2010, 05:47 PM~19084994
> *DANG OK
> *


but i have others. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

How much for Chevy bowtie chips&backing shipped To 30721.?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Nov 23 2010, 07:04 PM~19146063
> *How much for Chevy bowtie chips&backing shipped To 30721.?
> *


32 shipped a set.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 27 2010, 03:09 PM~19176071
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have a few sets left of ea.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-5 sets left
Lincoln-1 set left
Buick-6 sets left
New Caddy logo-5 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Pre Christmas sale.this weekend.
25 bucks per set plus 2 bucks shipping.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nothing Oldsmobile... :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldslow85_@Dec 17 2010, 03:10 PM~19353657
> *Nothing Oldsmobile... :dunno:
> *


i want to sell all these first before i start on any new projects.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

uffin: I'll check back.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldslow85_@Dec 17 2010, 08:21 PM~19356254
> *uffin:  I'll check back.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Pre Christmas sale.this weekend.
25 bucks per set plus 2 bucks shipping.*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Pre Christmas sale.this weekend.
25 bucks per set plus 2 bucks shipping.[/b][/i]

Impala-5 sets left
Lincoln-1 set left
Buick-6 sets left
New Caddy logo-5 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-4 sets left
Lincoln-1 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-4 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

STILL WAITING FOR AN NASWER FROM 09 ON SOME CHIPS BRO, LAST WE TALKED THEY WERE BEING MADE, THEN..............SILENCE.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i gots 25 bukcs on some lincoln chips shipped :0 pm me with ur paypal if interested...if not ill make my own outta some wood... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider+Dec 21 2010, 08:35 PM~19388587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i should be gettin mine soon right homie...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 25 2010, 01:08 AM~19416019
> *i should be gettin mine soon right homie...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-4 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-4 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 21 2010, 07:35 PM~19388587
> *i gots 25 bukcs on some lincoln chips shipped :0 pm me with ur paypal if interested...if not ill make my own outta some wood... :biggrin:
> *


use Morning Wood


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till sunday nite.*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 28 2010, 05:04 PM~19442425
> *use Morning Wood
> *


i could polish them then... :rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

What's up bRO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i received mine when homie said i would...someone hurry up and buy the rest of these so we can see some custom chit... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till sunday nite.*_


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 6 2011, 10:05 AM~19520353
> *25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till sunday nite.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Free sets from now till sunday nite.Shipping is 27 bucks*_ :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2011, 10:54 AM~19530414
> *Free sets from now till sunday nite.Shipping is 27 bucks :biggrin:
> *


damn you dont got no lincoln ones left?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Jan 9 2011, 01:55 PM~19547960
> *damn you dont got no lincoln ones left?
> *


no sir.after i sell these i can cut more.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-4 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-4 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still lots of sets left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-3 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-3 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2011, 10:54 AM~19530414
> *Free sets from now till sunday nite.Shipping is 27 bucks :biggrin:
> *


do you combine shipping :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 19 2011, 05:19 PM~19641411
> *do you combine shipping :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still a few sets left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-3 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-3 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

all get at u for those impala chips later this week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Jan 26 2011, 06:40 PM~19705991
> * all get at u for those impala chips later this week.
> *


Sounds good bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

friday bump


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-3 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-3 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-3 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-3 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ill take a set of the caddy and a set of the bowtie,pm me the info...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 3 2011, 11:18 PM~19783387
> *Ill take a set of the caddy and a set of the bowtie,pm me the info...
> *


Pm sent. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 3 2011, 10:07 PM~19782361
> *ttt
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala-3 sets left
Lincoln-0 set left
Buick-5 sets left
New Caddy logo-3 sets left
Chevy bowtie-10 sets left

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have a few sets left and ready to ship.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 15 2011, 01:13 PM~19875948
> *PM SENT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

i want the chevy emblems


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 16 2011, 01:57 AM~19882000
> *i want the chevy emblems
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A bump for the homie david :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 16 2011, 05:10 PM~19886169
> *A bump for the homie david :biggrin:
> *


Thank you brotha. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2011, 11:47 AM~19883742
> *25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.
> *


----------



## Maldito78 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito78_@Feb 17 2011, 07:03 PM~19895900
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 7 2011, 09:52 AM~19807517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 2 2011, 10:53 AM~19766010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pmed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 20 2011, 07:30 PM~19918346
> *pmed
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

all current order being shipped today.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 2 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.*_


Buick- 6 sets left
caddy-1 set left
impala deer - 1 set left
bowtie - 9 sets left


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

R MY BOWTIES BEING SHIPPED? :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 22 2011, 06:04 PM~19935007
> *R MY BOWTIES BEING SHIPPED? :wow:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 22 2011, 10:00 PM~19937330
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 23 2011, 01:14 AM~19938879
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.*_


Buick- 6 sets left
caddy-1 set left
impala deer - 1 set left
bowtie - 9 sets left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19941146
> *25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.
> Buick- 6 sets left
> caddy-1 set left
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT thanks homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 24 2011, 11:22 PM~19955579
> *TTT thanks homie
> *


Anytime brotha. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT. for the homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 25 2011, 03:19 PM~19960021
> *TTT. for the homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

any caddy chips??????old o new


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Feb 26 2011, 02:12 AM~19964451
> *any caddy chips??????old o new
> 
> *


Let me check


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

GOT MY BOWTIES TODAY GOING TO PAINT SHOP IS THE MORNING WILL POST PICS ASAP THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 26 2011, 02:43 AM~19964571
> *GOT MY BOWTIES TODAY GOING TO PAINT SHOP IS THE MORNING WILL POST PICS ASAP    THANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19941146
> *25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.
> Buick- 6 sets left
> impala deer - 1 set left
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Get them while they are this cheap.I'll never have them this cheap again.


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

Is there any chance you can make some chips to match the Impala flags enblem? And if so whats the price?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Poppa_@Feb 27 2011, 12:13 PM~19972141
> *Is there any chance you can make some chips to match the Impala flags enblem? And if so whats the price?
> *


let me find a pic unless you can pm me one.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19941146
> *25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.
> Buick- 6 sets left
> impala deer - 1 set left
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt need to sell these so i can start working on new designs.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Got my sets in,real clean cuts...thanks David :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 28 2011, 04:19 PM~19981555
> *Got my sets in,real clean cuts...thanks David :thumbsup:
> *


glad your happy bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19941146
> *25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping from now till fri nite.
> Buick- 6 sets left
> impala deer - 1 set left
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

mine!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.47 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> Polished and Chrome extra
> *
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 1 2011, 08:36 PM~19992497
> *mine!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: very very nice bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > *Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
> > <span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.47 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> > Polished and Chrome extra
> > *
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A quick bump for a good seller and quality pieces


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Mar 2 2011, 01:21 PM~19997873
> *A quick bump for a good seller and quality pieces
> *


Thank you brotha.if you know somebody else that needs some please let me know.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely,tryn to move em as we speak.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Mar 2 2011, 06:10 PM~19999827
> *Definitely,tryn to move em as we speak.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Did some digging.This what i have left.

_*25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping.*_


Buick- 7 sets left
Caddy-0 set left
Impala deer - 1 set left
Bowtie - 10 sets left
Lincoln - 3 sets left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 05:46 PM~20000042
> *Did some digging.This what i have left.
> 
> 25 bucks a set plus 3 bucks shipping.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 3 2011, 12:10 PM~20006932
> *ttt
> *



money sent i need another set


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

do you have, or plan on making any other emblems?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder+Mar 3 2011, 08:41 PM~20010179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it.thx.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*This weekend only.25 bucks a set shipped.*_


Buick- 7 sets left
Caddy-0 set left
Impala deer - 1 set left
Bowtie - 10 sets left
Lincoln - 3 sets left

My paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dirt cheap.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MEZA707(Bounded C. (Mar 17, 2009)

Anymore caddy chips comming?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEZA707(Bounded C._@Mar 5 2011, 01:25 PM~20022099
> *Anymore caddy chips comming?
> *


after i sell these.


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

do u sell the 2prong knock offs to i jus need the backing plates if ur willing to do sumthin like that hit pm lets me kno wats up


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Mar 5 2011, 06:04 PM~20023369
> *do u sell the 2prong knock offs to i jus need the backing plates if ur willing to do sumthin like that hit pm lets me kno wats up
> *


pm me what you need.


----------



## MEZA707(Bounded C. (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20022143
> *after i sell these.
> *


Let me know wen u have some homie!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEZA707(Bounded C._@Mar 6 2011, 12:59 AM~20025701
> *Let me know wen u have some homie!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2011, 02:47 PM~20015768
> *This weekend only.25 bucks a set shipped.
> Buick- 7 sets left
> Caddy-0 set left
> ...


need some cutlass one's u got.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 7 2011, 02:00 AM~20032975
> *need some cutlass one's u got.. :biggrin:
> *


You mean the buicks?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

any impala ones left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 8 2011, 08:22 AM~20040992
> *any impala ones left
> *


let me look


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up bro I wana get a set of chevy bowties whet could I send a money order to


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala deer -1 set left
Lincoln-3 sets left
Buick-7 sets left
New Caddy logo-1 set left
Chevy bowtie-9 sets left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*Homie I sent you a PM. Let me know whats up....*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Mar 24 2011, 08:03 AM~20167762
> *Homie I sent you a PM. Let me know whats up....
> *


they will be there this week bro.


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20204083
> *they will be there this week bro.
> *



*

Got them bro!!! they look good! thanks!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Mar 30 2011, 05:58 PM~20221304
> *
> 
> Got them bro!!! they look good! thanks!
> *


Glad your happy bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*25 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Lincoln-3 sets left
Buick-7 sets left
Chevy bowtie-8 sets left


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

$2 shipping to toronto canada??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Apr 7 2011, 05:20 AM~20280750
> *$2 shipping to toronto canada??
> *


canada is a lil higher.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you have any with the Monte Carlo Logo? If so how much chromed to 94541?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ramiro6687_@Apr 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20324923
> *Do you have any with the Monte Carlo Logo? If so how much chromed to 94541?
> *


not yet.i will soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

kustombuilder said:


> _*25 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_
> 
> Lincoln-2 sets left
> Buick-6 sets left
> ...


Lincoln-2 sets left
Buick-6 sets left
Chevy bowtie-7 sets left
Caddy-1 set lef


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sup wit chips for us oldsmobile guys?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

any GMC chips?? thx!!


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

how do you get them to stick together if yoou where to paint the back part 
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Sup wit chips for us oldsmobile guys?


will cut some soon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> how do you get them to stick together if yoou where to paint the back part
> :biggrin:


i use 3m double sided tape and it works great.



bump512 said:


> any GMC chips?? thx!!


i will get some designed soon.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

@ kustom lemme know asap need them in chrome paypal ready PM me


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

This is super old but you still got these?


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

If u do still got I'll take a Lincoln set


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> This is super old but you still got these?


 X 2  :dunno: I want multiple sets shipped to Utah 84084


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Email him.....I need some Olds Chips.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

U still have the caddy ones


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

you have any with the thunderbird or ford logo???
thanks...


----------

